# BJJ Blue Belt Demo from Roy Dean



## Steve (Aug 24, 2008)

I just caught this video from Roy Dean Acadamy's blog.  What I like about this school is that, while they don't do a "testing" per se, they do a "demonstration" for the newly promoted belts.  In this case, Jeff Schauland.  It would be considered very formal for a BJJ school, particularly the ceremony surrounding the promotion itself.

Check out this video.  Jeff does some technical demonstration at the beginning against light resistance, then finishes up sparring with an experienced white belt, two blue belts and then a black belt in BJJ.  Because I can easily identify with where he's at, and his level of skill, this video definitely resonated with me.  I really enjoyed watching him roll and particularly enjoyed the sparring with the black belt.  I'm at about this guy's level and watching how smooth the black belt is, cutting through his defenses like butter shows me how much more I have to look forward to.

I found it to be a real pleasure watching this video.

[yt]q3G428D_9_E[/yt]

Direct link for anyone who has trouble with the embedded video:


----------



## MattJ (Aug 25, 2008)

Good find, Steve. Perhaps I'll make blue belt.................one day. *sigh* :dramaqueen:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice video


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting approach!


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2008)

MattJ said:


> Good find, Steve. Perhaps I'll make blue belt.................one day. *sigh* :dramaqueen:


Matt, dude.  Seriously.  I'm proof that, with diligence, anyone can do it.    Just stick with it.





terryl965 said:


> very nice video





arnisador said:


> Interesting approach!


Thanks, Terry and arnisador.  That school looks awesome.  It looks like they also offer Aikido, which might account for the more formal approach to training and promotion.


----------



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice find.  Lots of good techniques shown here, and nice examples of light rolling.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2008)

Ybot said:


> Nice find.  Lots of good techniques shown here, and nice examples of light rolling.


I agree.  I thought it was really cool that each match ended with the guy tapping out the upper belt... even the black belt.  I particularly enjoyed that roll.  Watching the ease and grace with which Roy Dean moved was a real treat.

While I think that there is a place for sparring and I firmly believe that there is a place for non-compliance, I also think that it's a real pleasure and perfectly acceptable to allow people to just enjoy their own success.  This was a celebration of his success and not a place to remind him of how far he has yet to go.  He'll have plenty of time for that.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

Excellent vid!  That guy Steve earned it!  Eventually, I will make it to Blue belt in jiu jitsu....sometime in this decade.


----------

